# 2019 R-Line 19" Galvano Grey Trenton Wheel Touch-up Paint?



## stu_vortex (May 6, 2006)

*2019 R-Line 19" Galvano Grey (code LZ49) Trenton Wheel Touch-up Paint?*

Edit: Apparently code LZ49 is for Galvano Grey but only found touch-up paint available from UK seller on eBay.
I am looking from some touch-up paint for the grey / dark silver (not hyper silver) wheels that came on our 2019 Tiguan SEL 4-motion R-line Tiguan. As far as I can tell they're the same as the 20" Galvano grey Trentons that come on the R-Line Atlas but I can't find the 19" version in the VW parts site. My dealer said VW doesn't make touch-up paint pens for the wheels. Anyone have any suggestions? don't want to pay $150 to re-finish each wheel. TIA.

Pic of 20" wheel from vw parts: https://parts.vw.com/images/parts/VW/fullsize/3QF601025EZ49_1.jpg


----------



## Hyperkill (Apr 19, 2019)

*VW Does make touch up paint for wheels. But your wheels are not painted.*

I had a similar issue with the Braselton wheels, they were partially painted Charcoal Grey, VW had the paint. Unfortunately your wheels from what the internet tells me are powder coated. There is no official touch up paint for powder coat. You may want to explore a third party solution. Sorry buddy.


----------



## AtlasR (Nov 12, 2019)

OP any luck with finding something to touch up the Galvano Grey?


----------

